# Rails with unixODBC and SQL Server 2000 and FreeBSD



## alessandra (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi!

I'm having a problem trying to deploy a Rails application a FreeBSD server, I am using unixODBC and FreeTDS to access the database that sits on a server with windows server Sqlsever 2003 and 2000. The problem is that the application can only access the database when using the SA user sqlserver, when I try to use another user, the application can not access. But when I test the DSN created outside the application I can access the database with other users, DSN using the same application. Does anyone have an idea what might be? Ja I even put the I created user to access the application with all rights .. db_owner .. and so on .. and still can not access when I try to run application with this user.

tanks!


----------



## alessandra (Mar 12, 2012)

I realized that if I omit the user or placing a user who does not exist, but the password being the same as in SA it connects too.


----------

